# Abbey Wood campsite



## Deepdaler (Apr 11, 2009)

Anybody been to abbey wood campsite recently would appreciate any info on getting there and about the site and access to london. Will be coming from up north is there any traffic problems I should know about going in 3 weeks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Site is pleasant clean and in a nice position. From home in Nottinghamshire we use A1 down to M11 then M25
Over Britania Bridge turning right onto A206. Follow road throughSlade Green towards Erith. Then A2016 Bronze Age Way to A2014 Binsley Walk.
Straight on at roundabout over Railway bridge. Turn right into abey road site on right.

Main directions in CC book. Th above is a guide from North 
If you yuse sat nav it may take you over the Thames by ferry. But that is no problem.
Railway station less than 10 minutes walk from site and at least 3 trains an hour into capital

hope this helps.
you may also find this site usefull.
http://www.uk.map24.com/

Dave p


----------



## Deepdaler (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for info Dave but decided to go to crystal palace instead we can use our bus passes to get into london which will be free. Have you been to this site also would like any information about site and access to london thanks


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

you can use bus passes from abbey wood only one bus no 177

joe


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Im sure that site was featured on the caravan channel, have a look on their web site


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Abey Wood site is in the LEZ so make sure your vehicle is compliant otherwise it could be an expensive trip. 

peedee


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Campsites in and around London was discussed on the forum only quite recently and some useful information re Abbey Wood was covered during that thread. Here is a link to that particular topic: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-81093-.html

I hope this helps to answer some of your queries?

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Joe beat me to it.

Dave p


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

When we stayed at Crystal Palace, we found the journey into London by bus was a nightmare and it took an eternity to get into the city! Abbey Wood is to my mind, a much better option if your reason for visiting London is to take in the sights or visit a show.

Have a good time whatever you decide.

Sue


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

We have just come back from a three night stay at this site. As others have said it is an easy journey to central London. five minutes to the station and a frequent train service helped us enjoy our stay. The site is up to the usual CC standards:high!
We would certainly use it again.

Derek


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I live 5 minutes from the site. There are no traffic problems to worry about.

There are two routes that I would recommend from the M25. Either follow instructions given by Dave (DTPChemicals) or take A2 (Jct 2) towards London, exit at Danson Interchange (approx 4.5 miles) and follow brown signs.

*Note, brown sign route takes you around the houses a bit as you get near the site to avoid a very tight left hand turn. If you choose to follow your satnav and ignore the brown signs you can always avoid the left turn by driving past the turn and doing a 180 on the roundabout just in front of you and complete an easy right turn instead.

Travel is very easy from Abbey Wood. You could take a bus but to be honest the station is 5-10 mins away and from there it's just 20 minutes and you are in the West End.

I have never been to Crystal Palace but despite living 5 minutes away have stayed at Abbey Wood. If this doesn't convince you that it's a great site I don't know what will. 

* Getting there is easier
* Getting to London is easier
* You wouldn't know that you were in London
* Very pretty site surrounded by wood and wildlife.
* Local transport (bus or train) takes you past Greenwich which is great for the museums and restuarants.

Whereever you end up, enjoy. 

Tony


----------



## Deepdaler (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for everybodys input I have now decided to cancel crystal palace and book abbey wood seems all the hassel with the buses isnt worth it hope I have made the right decision even though it will cost more but I think it will be worth it. Will let you know going in 2 weeks


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Having used both on visits to London, would opt for Abbey Wood every time; given ease of access from motorways, public transport to Greenwich, Canary Wharf, Excel, & Central London. Also convenient local shopping etc.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Deepdaler (Apr 11, 2009)

ended going on abbey wood for week great site 10 minutes to train station service great 25 minutes into centre of london bought a travel ticket for train bus and tube for a week cost 70 pounds for wife and I well worth it . Will be going again


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

tip
if using train from abbeywood to london buy your day ticket at the newsagent on the street down to the station sometimes the station is crowded and only the auto ticket machines are working with a long que


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

We have stayed at both and have returned to Abbey Wood on 3 occasions. We won't be visiting Crystal Palace again.

The greenery and ease of transportation in the capital from AbbeyWood is in stark contrast to the tight, narrow and clostrophobic layout of Crystal Palace. In addition, the bus journey was (as previously reported) a nightmare. It took about an hour, following a 15 minute walk to get there. 

Abbey Wood station is about 7 mins walk and £11 return for a family of 4.


----------

